# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  حجم فایل به مگابایت و فضای خالی درایو به گیگابایت

## Ma_mitavanim

سلام دوستان 
من می خوام حجم یک فایل رو به مگابایت و فضای خال یک درایو رو به گیگابایت بدست بیارم و تو لیبل بزارم کسی هست بتونه کمکم کنه ممنون می شم

----------


## ashkan209

سایز درایو
 For Each curDrive As IO.DriveInfo In My.Computer.FileSystem.Drives
            If curDrive.DriveType = IO.DriveType.Fixed Then
                If curDrive.Name = "c:\".ToUpper Then
                    Dim theFreeSpace = (curDrive.AvailableFreeSpace / (1024 * 1024 * 1024)).ToString.Trim & " GB"
                    MessageBox.Show(theFreeSpace.ToString())
                    Exit For
                End If
            End If
        Next

سایز فایل

 Dim filename As String = "c:\autoexec.bat"
        Dim fFile As New System.IO.FileInfo(filename)
        Dim fSize = (fFile.Length / (1024 * 1024)).ToString.Trim & " MB"
        MessageBox.Show(fSize.ToString)

----------

